# Quel genre de métalleux êtes vous ?



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Laquelle de ces situations vous ressemblerait ?  
Voilà la scène : Il y a une belle princesse piégée dans un château surveillé par un dragon. Vous devez la sauver. 

Voici les fins alternatives à cette histoire, avec differents styles de metalleux comme chevaliers. A vous de choisir celui qui vous convient. 

POWER METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive sur une licorne blanche, parvient à déjouer les plans du dragon, sauve la princesse et lui fait l'amour dans une forêt enchantée. 

THRASH METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive, se bat contre le dragon, sauve la princesse et la baise. 

HEAVY METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive sur une Harley, tue le dragon, boit quelques bières et baise la princesse. 

FOLK METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive avec quelques amis jouant de l' accordéon, du violon, de la flûte et beaucoup d'autres instruments, le dragon s'endort (à cause de la musique), puis ils partent tous ? sans la princesse. 

VIKING METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive à bord d'un drakkar, tue le dragon avec sa grosse hache, dépèce le dragon et le bouffe, viole la princesse à mort, vole ses biens et brûle le château avant de se casser. 

DEATH METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive, bute le dragon, il baise la princesse et la bute, il se casse. 

BLACK METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive à minuit, tue le dragon et l'empale devant le château. Puis il sodomise la princesse, boit son sang lors d'un rituel avant de la tuer. Puis il empale la princesse juste a côté du dragon. 

GORE METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive, bute le dragon et expose ses tripes devant le château, il baise la princesse puis il la tue. Puis il baise le cadavre, entaille son ventre et bouffe ses tripes. Puis il baise la carcasse pour la troisième fois, brûle ce qui reste de la princesse et la baise une dernière fois. 

GRIND 
Le protagoniste arrive complètement bourré, regarde le dragon en face, lui vomit dessus, il commence à rentrer en transe épileptique pendant 30 seconde puis vomit à nouveau, le dragon se met a pousser des hurlements et implose de l'intérieur, la princesse vomit par une si belle musique, le chevalier mange son vomi, la baise pendant 30 secondes et la vomit. 

DOOM METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive, il voit la taille du dragon et se dit qu'il ne pourra jamais le battre, du coup il déprime et finit par se suicider. Le dragon mange le corps et la princesse en guise de dessert. C'est la fin d'une histoire triste. 

PROGRESSIVE METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive avec une guitare et joue un solo de 26 minutes. Le dragon finit par se suicider tellement il se fait chier. Le chevalier arrive dans la chambre de la princesse, joue un autre solo avec toutes les techniques et mélodies qu' il a apprises cette année au conservatoire. La princesse s'enfuit, partant à la recherche du chevalier HEAVY METAL. 

GLAM METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive, le dragon se marre de la dégaine du gars et le laisse rentrer. Le chevalier vole le maquillage de la princesse et tente de repeindre le château dans une jolie couleur rose. 

NU METAL 
Le protagoniste arrive à bord d'une vieille Honda Civic et essaie de se battre avec le dragon, mais il finit par brûler lorsque son baggy en matière synthétique prend feu. 


 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

MDR. Apparamment, je suis Progressive Metal, vu que je ne connais, écoute et achète que Scoprions.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

je ne peux pas repondre
c'est moi la princess


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Ma pauvre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ma pauvre :rateau:




ben non, tres utile ton truc :

je choisira  mon prince charmant


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Un comme ça tu veux rob ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

Devant tant de choix, j'hésites...  
P'tet POWER metal, c'est mon coté romantique :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

pfffff non !!! :mouais: 

j'ai deja donné aux tablettes chocolat testoroidé      


t'inquiete , je trouvera bien , ton questionnaire est tres bien complet !!!


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

Je croyais que c'était un sujet sur la musique ?


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Devant tant de choix, j'hésites...
> P'tet POWER metal, c'est mon coté romantique :casse:


Faudrait ajouter dans ce cas là, que le chevalier fait lentement et passionément l'amour à la licorne, et repart en asseyant la princesse sur la corne  :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle de ces situations vous ressemblerait ?



:mouais: aucune ! :mouais:

 Pour moi ce sera *DIABLOMETAL*

*LA* protagoniste arrive en bagnole orange on se fout du modèle tant qu'il y à plein de zéro à son prix ! Cafque au vent ... elle arrive devant le dragon et lui dit :

"Spyro mon pote ça faisait un bail qu'on s'étaient pas vus ! Qu'est-ce tu deviens vieux"
"Wouarf j'ai dégôté ce job de vigile, j'me fait iech à donf"
" Hey ben arrache toi et viens avec nous on va faire la teuf là"
"aaah ouais mais qui *"on"*" 
- ben Princess et moi ! 

:affraid: :hein:  "Ouais après tout j'm'en tape de ce job !"

Voilà comment la princesse la diablotine et le dragon se retrouvent à Ibiza dans une folle soirée arrosée ! (quoi c'est pas métal ça ?   pas grave le métal c'est mort toute façon !   )



_bon comme je sens que je vais pas me faire d'amis ce soir par ici  j'vais voir ailleurs !_


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Voir plus bas


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Y manque le TELLURIQUE METAL : 
Le protagoniste n'arrive pas, il a un mot d'excuse. C'est sa mère qui vient à sa place, elle se fait faire une insémination artificielle avec la semence du dragon, puis prépare ce dernier en daube (pour ceux qui suivent) ensuite fait signer à la princesse un contrat "emploi solidarité jeune" pour la garde du fruit de ses amours.
Représentant musical de cette tendance : Meshuggah.


----------



## mog (21 Avril 2005)

MANOWAR!!! RHAAaaaaa!! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

T'es fébrile toi, tu poste double


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> T'es fébrile toi, tu poste double


Non, buggy style


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

back to primitive c'est quoi dans ta liste


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

moi aussi j'peux être une princesse ?


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Soufly? Néo tribal , donc NU METAL


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'peux être une princesse ?


Toi, on va commencer par t'arracher les ailes !


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

boah, si on m'arrache les ailes après je serai plus qu'une larve ... (cf. mon avatar) ... c'est pas beau une larve


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Soufly? Néo tribal , donc NU METAL





			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *NU METAL: *
> Le protagoniste arrive à bord d'une vieille Honda Civic et essaie de se battre avec le dragon, mais il finit par brûler lorsque son baggy en matière synthétique prend feu.


  :mouais: tu es sûr


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

tentative de préméditation d'homicide sur un modérateur ... ça va chercher loin ?


----------



## duracel (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas repondre
> c'est moi la princess



Wouah, quelle belle brochette de prétendants tu as.


----------



## count azazel (21 Avril 2005)

moi ca serait plutot black metal a donf
preuve a l'appui http://www.necrofurya.fr.st


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'peux être une princesse ?




c'est moi l'original


----------



## duracel (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tentative de préméditation d'homicide sur un modérateur ... ça va chercher loin ?



Oula, ça veut rien dire ça.   
Tentative d'homicide, oui, ça marche.
La préméditation est une circonstance aggravante, qui permet en outre de requalifier le meutre en assassinat. La prémeditation révèle que l'action était planifiée.

Ou alors tentative d'homicide prémédité. Mais alors on parlera de tentative d'assassinat.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oula, ça veut rien dire ça.
> Tentative d'homicide, oui, ça marche.
> La préméditation est une circonstance aggravante, qui permet en outre de requalifier le meutre en assassinat. La prémeditation révèle que l'action était planifiée.
> 
> Ou alors tentative d'homicide prémédité. Mais alors on parlera de tentative d'assassinat.





c'est toi l'amant caché de notre avocat katy h ????


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Oula, ça veut rien dire ça.


rabat-joie   
moi je trouvais que ça sonnait bien 

Robertav, j'peux faire princesse en intérim ou cas où tu cramerai avec le prince ... ou stagiaire et tu m'apprend tout ce qu'une princesse doit connaitre  ?  :love:


----------



## duracel (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi l'amant caché de notre avocat katy h ????



Malheureusement, je ne crois pas, ou alors je ne suis pas au courant...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu es sûr


Ben dixit un pote spécialiste 




EDIT: Une nouvelle possibilité
OPPORTUNIST METAL : 
le protaginiste arrive en lache sans reveiller le dragon......rentre dans la chambre de la princesse,lui colle un traversin dans la gueule afin d'étouffer ses gémissement puis la saute. Repart en prenan soin de ne  reveiller personne.

Et recommence chaque nuit.

Comme ça pas de risque de se faire bouffer,et pas besoin de se coller une grognasse sur le dos. On viens quand ona besoin de se vider c*****es


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rabat-joie
> moi je trouvais que ça sonnait bien
> 
> Robertav, j'peux faire princesse en intérim ou cas où tu cramerai avec le prince ... ou stagiaire et tu m'apprend tout ce qu'une princesse doit connaitre  ?  :love:




demandé si gentillement .........    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je vais y penser et puis tu sais....
je commence a etre vielille pour etre princess


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

ben tu sais, si on parle de princesse du moyen-age , même moi je commence a plus être dans l'âge ... bon j'ai un peu de marge quand même 


(sur ce... bonne nuit  :rateau: )


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était un sujet sur la musique ?


 
Pas du tout: c'est un sujet sur le metal...


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

métal hurlant ? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout: c'est un sujet sur le metal...



*Un thread réservé aux métallurgistes ?*


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

usinor sacillor ne fermera pas , camarades sauvons  nos emplois

oh pardon j'avais pas compris :bebe:

bon c'est un fil de quoi ? 

un fil de pêche de plombs, un fil de là :rateau:

en hard core mais vraiment hard core death métal j'ai dorothé, mais c'est trop dur, je n'y arrive pas


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2005)

Je suis plutot DRAGON METAL.

J'arrive, je sodomise le dragon en lui reprochant de ne pas avoir déjà mis le compte à la princesse, et je me casse.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi la princess



Vicieuse :rateau: :love:


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

qui fait le dragon


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> qui fait le dragon





quelle question !!!!!    

notre dragounet spyro, pardi !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> VIKING METAL
> Le protagoniste arrive à bord d'un drakkar, tue le dragon avec sa grosse hache, dépèce le dragon et le bouffe, viole la princesse à mort, vole ses biens et brûle le château avant de se casser.



Chuis pas normand pour rien   

Excellent Pierrou mais bon, classiquement : *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pierrou.*


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Merci monsieur le stormtrooper :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Soufly? Néo tribal



soulfly, je dirais que c'est du neo-sepultura... 
donc si on colle ça dans le NU metal, on dirait plutot que le mec arrive en slip style peau de panthere retournee, tout couvert de boue, zigouille le dragon a grands coups de machette dans le pif, puis en depece un morceau pour faire un beau tambour en peau de dragon (il parait que ça sonne hyper bien! trop mortel comment c'est roots!!) et repart en courant dans la foret sauvage et fiere pour taper sur des tambours et des bambous c'est numero 1...
...
et la princesse, dans le cas present on s'en fout...

Ca va ça?


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et la princesse, dans le cas present on s'en fout...
> 
> Ca va ça?



ben l'autreuh !! 
 
naméo  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

ben , la princess pour le moment est mal barrée pour trouver son prince


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

laquelle ? la princesse stagiaire ou la vraie princesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

les 2 !!!!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

ben euh ...  :rose: ça t'en sais rien  :rose: 
( :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben euh ...  :rose: ça t'en sais rien  :rose:
> ( :love: )




une stagiaire qui fait a sa tete ?????     

et bien, je t'aura prevenue !!!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

ben si j'aurai su, jt'aurai po lue


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

Bon les gonzesses, c'est pas bientôt fini de vous crêper le chignon  :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

c'était fini, c'est toi qui ravive une (vieille) querelle ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

tu comprends rien   

les princess ont toutes un chignon crepé


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

et attendent de se faire  ***auto-modération*** pas un gros dragon bien membré ?   :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

par un vrai métalleux plein de poils surtout


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

çà devient lassant : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pierrou._ :hein:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà devient lassant : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pierrou._ :hein:


moi j'suis là   tu fais comment dans ces cas-là, tu tires au sort ?  :rateau:


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> et attendent de se faire  ***auto-modération*** pas un gros dragon bien membré ?   :rateau:


c'et très joli quand tu ecris en vert


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

dites, si spyro est occupé, je veux bien faire le "Dragon grunge", 
il est defoncé toue la journée, boit beaucoup, viole la princesse une fois mais pas 2 (vu les proportions et comme il a pas de chaterton...enfin, vous connaissez l'histoire du Hamster...)....
et se bouffe le prince, garde ces fringues qui une fois roulé dans la boue seront super classe......
malheureusement, il finit tout seul et decide de se tirer une balle dans la tete pour passer a la posterité.....


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis là   tu fais comment dans ces cas-là, tu tires au sort ?  :rateau:



Non, me dis pas que tu veux te faire tirer ?   :rose: 


---
Dsl Naas, j'ai pas écrit en vert mais c'était trop tentant


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

monstre*s* (stook et gKatarn) !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> monstre*s* (stook et gKatarn) !!!



Mais non.....mais non.....


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, me dis pas que tu veux te faire tirer ?   :rose:




si ta femme de lisait


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

Vaut mieux pas  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux pas  :rateau:




je suis envoie un p'tit sms ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

au fait, Mackie, tu as pas repondu, tu es quoi le grind metalleux, non?......


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis envoie un p'tit sms ?



Heureusement que je laisse pas trainer son n°


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> monstre*s* (stook et gKatarn) !!!



Stook, je dis pas mais moi, c'est pas possib'


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

boah, si je devais faire un classement, tu arriverai lointainement en tête  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

En tête du classement des monstres ?  :rose:


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

il reste le miosismetal: le protagoniste arrive sur le dos de son âne, il voit tout les autres métaleux en train de se taper la princesse, cherche désésperement à se faire une place, mais il finit par se faire choper par le dragon en manque d'affection  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En tête du classement des monstres ?  :rose:


non pour l'instant j'en ai recensé que 2 : stook et toi , donc, toi tu es le monstre n°1 et stook le 2 mais enfait il est gentil , c'était juste un moment d'égarement je crois  

miosis : ça c'est le loosermétalleux


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

Pas prêt de tirer une princesse le looser métalleux


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...stook et toi , donc, toi tu es le monstre n°1 et stook le 2 mais enfait il est gentil ...


Donc, moi chuis méchant c'est çà ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

à qui sait attendre, tout vient à point ( ou ne vient point   )


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas prêt de tirer une princesse le looser métalleux



il me reste toujours mon âne  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

tu vas monter ton âne ?  :rose:


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas monter ton âne ?  :rose:



NON !!!    moi je suis monté comme un âne


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

je t'ai tendu la perche    ( :rose: )enfin ...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

Maiwen, tu t'enfonces là...


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai tendu la perche    ( :rose: )enfin ...



il a raison gkartan, j'suis pas près de me tirer une princesse


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

ben , tu m'aides un peu en plus  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

Ben voilà, je te souhaite bien du bonheur avec ton ane


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

qui ménage ça monture voyagera loin, et à dos d'âne, jusqu'à paris j'irai  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

t'aura internet sur ton âne  ? parce que d'ici là, t'as le temps d'atteindre les 2000 posts   (surtout si tu continues comme ça ^^)


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Avril 2005)

et METAL brossé


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

je suis un peu fou mais j'm'assume, avec mon âne ou pas, d'aiileur il me fait chié se con là, t'as raison j'vais trouver un autre moyen de transport, j'ai entendu parler d'un truc come le tgv !? :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (24 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera *DIABLOMETAL*
> 
> *LA* protagoniste arrive en bagnole orange on se fout du modèle tant qu'il y à plein de zéro à son prix ! Cafque au vent ... elle arrive devant le dragon et lui dit :
> 
> ...


:love: :love: :love: :love:





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi l'original


:love: :love: :love: :love:


Désolé, je passais, j'ai vu écrit "dragon" et je suis entré    

De toutes façons j'ouvre pas aux démarcheurs, metalleux ou non


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Un nouveau choix pour vous les amis :
Hardcore-Metal :
Le protagoniste arrive avec une vingtaine de potes en agitant les bras dans tous les sens. Il touche le dragon sans le vouloir, et l'aide a se relever en lui donnant une tape amicale sur l'épaule.
Il va voir la princesse et lui explique qu'il faut qu'elle soit honnête avec elle-même, qu'elle doit se respecter elle-même, qu'elle ne doit se débrouiller que par elle-même,
mais que si elle suce, c'est bien aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

POWER METAL  naturellement !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




angie, c'est quel genre de MÉTALLEUX le sujet, pas quel genre de MÉTALLEUSES  on t'appelera pour un sujet techno :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

Vas donc jouer aux billes, tu ne comprendras donc jamais rien...


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> angie, c'est quel genre de MÉTALLEUX le sujet, pas quel genre de MÉTALLEUSES  on t'appelera pour un sujet techno :rateau:



et toi t'es un quoi-metalleux ?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et toi t'es un quoi-metalleux ?



je ne rentre dans aucun de ces crytères


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne rentre dans aucun de ces crytères


dommage pour toi, y'avait quand même une princesse en premier prix


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

pff, c'est nul, j'ai aucune envie de tuer spyro, et robertav elle habite avec robocop, alors hein


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2005)

cela dit ... moi je suis la princesse stagiaire    (elle m'a tout appris  :love: )


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

de toutes facons, y'a pas l'option tu deviens best pote avec le dragon, et tu te tapes sa princesse dès qu'il a le dos tourné alors qu'il t'a demandé de le surveiller


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

ça peut se trouver, ça peut se trouver :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cela dit ... moi je suis la princesse stagiaire    (elle m'a tout appris  :love: )



T'en redemandes, c'est çà


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

J'men vais vous chercher un viking les aminches


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

j'en ai trouvé un beau ! 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai trouvé un beau !
> :rateau:




*thebig ??????????*


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'men vais vous chercher un viking les aminches



Tiens, un de mes ancêtres : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rateau:


----------



## aFaD (26 Avril 2005)

Excellent ce Topic....

Moi je suis PUNK METAL

J'arrive avec un Pack de Heineken, je détruis le dragon au Caps et je l'enfume avec mon herbe magique  ,  je me barre avec la princesse et je lui tatoue un Tribal aFaDmyHero sur la fesse gauche.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Juillet 2005)

En images :love:


----------



## Universe player (8 Juillet 2005)

les metalleux...si il en reste!!!
Moi je seras entre le heavy et le black...
Pour les connaiseurs entre maiden et cradle...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juillet 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> les metalleux...si il en reste!!!
> Moi je seras entre le heavy et le black...
> Pour les connaiseurs entre maiden et cradle...


 cradle, oui, mais bon, pour ce qui est du black j'aurais plutot cité Immortal...
cradle of filth est déja un hybride  entre black et heavy...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... est déja un hybride  entre black et heavy...


Tout est dans la nuance


----------



## Nobody (9 Juillet 2005)

Moi je suis Led Zeppelin à la vie à la mort. M'en lasse pas depuis 27/28 ans environ. :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Le reste n'est que littérature!


----------



## deathforlife (10 Janvier 2006)

je serai bien powermetal parce que c'est le plus romantique

le probleme c'est que ce que j'ecoute c'est manowar, slayer, black dahlia murder, carcass, darkest hour, metallica, iron maiden, judas priest...

je ne me trouve pas...

alors si j'arrive en drakar que je baise le dragon en faisant un solo avec mon fute en cuirasse de 26min, puis lui pendant ce temps la il bouffe la princesse pour que je puisse baiser ces restes dans la foret enchanter es ce que ça va...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2006)

deathforlife a dit:
			
		

> je serai bien powermetal parce que c'est le plus romantique
> 
> le probleme c'est que ce que j'ecoute c'est manowar, slayer, black dahlia murder, carcass, darkest hour, metallica, iron maiden, judas priest...
> 
> ...




On n'est pas au Kamoulox ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je suis le dragon et je vous crame tous la gueule, bande de petits prétentieux !!!
Ensuite, je me tape la princesse (pas de description, il paraît qu'il y a des moins de douze ans qui nous lisent...) et toute la bière ammenée par ces couillons de chevaliers.
Après, je rote et j'me met un p'tit SOAD pour me calmer.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

deathforlife a dit:
			
		

> ...



Tiens, un nouveau genre : le necrometal  

Le nioube arrive sur un forum, déterre un post et finit par se prendre un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entre les yeux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un nouveau genre : le necrometal
> 
> Le nioube arrive sur un forum, déterre un post et finit par se prendre un
> 
> ...




Tu m'as l'air bien agité des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 toi, en ce moment...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2006)

Yes, avec la racaille, faut être ferme


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est depuis qu'il a récupéré l'image :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Une bien belle image, en vérité...  :love:


----------

